# what of these many things killed my plants..



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i been eading n i read tht my plants were prob dieing. the leaves were all browning nd transparent.. so im wondering what of thease many things killed it..

they were fine and healthy in a 20h with only a lamp tht has a standard cfl bulb [15w] and to increase growth i decided id move them to my 10g. i pulled all the plants and put them in 2g bucket of tank water. not thinking when i did this a sturred up all the dirt in the substrate.. so i coudlnt save any more of the water.. a few of the leaves wilted just a lil on a plant or 2.. befor i got them in the 10. 

i switched to the 10 only having 1/5 normal water [wish id of thought that thru more] i added a few other things. 2 seeds id hoped to grow and some stems i wasnt having luck with... in the 10 they stayed for id say 3 weeks. i did alot of water changes the first week and a half [ev few days] then i let it sit hoping the used filter media will kick in and itl be fine... in this week and a half i noticed 3 of the failing stems rotted in the gravel.. even with the light baring down on them.. after i got them out i seen leaves going yellow did a 50% few days later i checked my seeds whod been in a glass in the window and had seen no growth.. so i checked on them.. wheeew they were stinking and rotting..i was so scared for my fish i used only 3g of this water and moved everything back to the 20 with just sand.. now half the plants leaves died or were dieing and a bit transparent... 

after reading that the transparent leaves are diding i clipped everything with transparentsy or brown.. my tanks nearly empty now... 3 of my arg swords had nothing but those leaves and heav to be left floating in fear of rot... also just noticed my anchored anubia nana has a single leafe going transparent UGH this is killing me ;'( what could have killed thease guys n what can i do to fix it? its making me give up on live plants.. only one 100% healthy it seems is a "aquatic asian fern" that floats for my betta to sleep.. i rly like plants n i wana save them :C what can i do?!?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What species?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well the befor thriving pants were amazon swords and argentine swords. also the anubia nana has spots as mentioned

Argentine Sword are Echinodorus Argentinensis i believe they where doing super the like 4in plants were almost 8in in some spots and now.. -flush sound- =\


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yu know what don't feel bad, I am in the same boat, I had my Amazon Sword plants for about 3-4 mons, and now I have maybe 2-3 leaves left on the plant, and they used to be green, big and lush, I am so disappointed too, because I have done nothing different, in all that time, and I always clean the whole tank, by uprooting the plants, and replanting, and never had a problem, but the only thing I did different, was switch thier position, mostly they were in the front, the last time they were on the side or the back of the tank..but uggh, all brown, and that transparency look on almost all the big ones, I am hoping the little ones will grow, and new ones may come out..idk..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea =\ i was lking npt's n now im just crushed :'(


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most plant failures are due to the wrong color temp bulb, old light bulbs and/or too short a photoperiod-when its not related to non-aquatic plants, improper planting or normal emersed/submersed leaf change over.

What kind of lights, age of bulb, kelvin and photoperiod.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Most plant failures are due to the wrong color temp bulb, old light bulbs and/or too short a photoperiod-when its not related to non-aquatic plants, improper planting or normal emersed/submersed leaf change over.
> 
> What kind of lights, age of bulb, kelvin and photoperiod.


So, does that mean less light, or more light, In my case, the plants were directly under the lighting, in the front, but not as much in the back or the side where they started to die..:-( So I am guessing an Amazon Sword needs lots of light


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its more about the color temp of the light source...Not all color temps of light can be used by the plants for photosynthesis. We can see the light but the plants can't. Same with old light bulbs, the intensity is lost over time-usually in about 12 months-The light still works but the plants can't see the light to use for energy. 
Too short of photoperiod can also cause plant problems-you can trick the plant into thinking its a season change and cause them to go dormant, die or flower-old bulbs and wrong color temp bulbs can cause this too.

Proper color temp is the driving force behind successful plant growth-You want a color temp in the 5000-7000K range-Ideally 6500K (Kelvin) since that is closest to the natural sun color temp.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Its more about the color temp of the light source...Not all color temps of light can be used by the plants for photosynthesis. We can see the light but the plants can't. Same with old light bulbs, the intensity is lost over time-usually in about 12 months-The light still works but the plants can't see the light to use for energy.
> Too short of photoperiod can also cause plant problems-you can trick the plant into thinking its a season change and cause them to go dormant, die or flower-old bulbs and wrong color temp bulbs can cause this too.
> 
> Proper color temp is the driving force behind successful plant growth-You want a color temp in the 5000-7000K range-Ideally 6500K (Kelvin) since that is closest to the natural sun color temp.


 
To be honest, I have absolutley no Idea, what that all means^^^.. the (color temp part)..hahaha..but the light in the tank is very bright, and the hood that houses the bulb is hot sometimes..if that helps..and it's a 5 gal tank, and the hood is heavy with the light in it. and I only keep it on during the day..but throughout the whole summer, it was really lush, and green..


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

bright to our eyes is not the same to a plant, usually you can look at the bulb and see what type it is.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you may also lack certain nutrient and maybe all that water change really hurt your plants.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

aokashi said:


> you may also lack certain nutrient and maybe all that water change really hurt your plants.


i thought the same thing. but it wasnt huge w/c's when they were so offen. ii wasnt like goin 50% or even 25% i was taken out only a gallon or 2 [in 10]because i didn know if the 10 wld be adaquet for the 3 oto and male. also did more in fear of amonia building up. i did do slightly larger ones like for instance a few days after i switched to the 10 took out like 2-3g on a monday then wed/thurs id do like 1g-2 [did normal 1/4 ones with 20] ig ill mark this1 up for a loose due to lights? o.o


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

another answer is that the plants probablydidnt like ots roots being disturbd... and was merely losing leaves because whilst acclimating to the new tank conditions, it could not meet the nutrient upkeep of is previous leaves....it might grow new ones once it establishes itself.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i sure do hope so.. im bout to cut the anubias fishing line to let it foat and uproot everything. see how it does befor i buy the cfls =\ found some at wm still dnt see K readings but oh well ima try anyways :|


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you want me to send you one?!?!?! LOL cos seriously.... or are you afraid of a scam? lolol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

no im more afraid of one from amazon.. just like i payed for some cfl's.. cfl's got here.. they wernt cfl's they were standard incandecent lights.. i was like "wt.." and all burnt out -.- lol im supposed to be getting my money back but doubt i will XC lol.. plus im wanting to upgrade my tanks soon anywho. if i loose all thease plants ill start again another day i still have some plastic things to keep the bettas happy. just will not start a sorority yet lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ok lol. well my $6 (including shopping) offer still stands if you are ever desperate enough.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

aha including shopping eh?  lol ill keep tht in mind lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup$3 for the light bulb $2 for the shipping $1 for the box


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol noo you said shopping you gota take me shopping lmao jkjk. ill still keep it in mind lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh lol. I dont take strange men shopping 
unless ur female... >.>


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i am indeed a guy haha i didnt wana go shopping anyways.. -mumbles:big meany- LOL i knew what you ment and that your phone corrected you ;P


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My auto spell is off. that's why I make all these terrible typos :O


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

thought itd be on.. u just wana shop wth me thn lol jkjk ill debate on it tho :3 itl give me an idea of what ill need. ;p i just dnt have paypal :\


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

do you have discount shops in your area? try those places. like the 99c stores. sometimes they have them too...


----------

